# Completely Absurd



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We've been practicing... what do you think? Looking any better? 



















It's been freakishly hot here. She does a lot better outside when she's wetted down. Which is why she looks like a rat.  Probably doesn't help her lack of grace. Either way we still ended up inside.

Kung fu!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i definetly think mia is a ninja at night while you sleep ... im fairly certain ...

you cant hide skill like that haha =P


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The way she tries to catch the ball by making chopping motions with her hands... yeah I think you're right.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh she's just too cute for words. That inside shot is heart-melting cute. I can see why it really doesn't matter what a monster she is, you just love her to death. How could you not melt at that?

question about the balls. One of the threads in here someone mentioned mini tennis balls. are those mini balls? They look full-sized. I picked up a package of toys yesterday at Petsmart along with some supplies in preparation for my new puppy coming, and the pack had a couple tennis balls in it--perfect I thought, but maybe not... well, I'm sure she'll play with them anyway, but for eventual catch games, do I need small ones?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Most of us seem to use these ones (they're available all over the place; I found mine at Wal-Mart and my local non-chain pet supplies store).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep they're called Kong Squeakers and are the x-small size. They're really really tiny. They're even smaller than mini tennis balls and they're softer. Plus they squeak which is her favorite part of it. They come in little mesh bags of three and are found next to the kongs. They're pretty cheap. She does demolish them kind of fast but I buy a couple bags a month. She loves them so much more than any other toys, it's worth it.

She can play fetch with the big ones and the minis but she can't catch them. 

I do love that dog to death. She's such a neat little animal.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Crantastic said:


> Most of us seem to use these ones (they're available all over the place; I found mine at Wal-Mart and my non-chain local pet supplies store).


Yes those! They are the BEST toys for tiny dogs.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'll keep an eye out for them. Boy that really drives home the point of size suddenly when you realize the comparison. Sitting here with no dog to compare it to immediately on hand you look at that picture and 'picture' a normal sized tennis ball. When you realize it's only 1.25" in diameter it makes a huge difference in how small Mia and the others are.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been meaning to get a pic of her next to something for size. She's is a very small dog. She only weighed 6.6 lbs last vet appointment.

Or was that 6.66 lbs


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

So cute!!  

Brom used to try to catch his frisbee with his "hands" like that too! He now can expertly jump and snatch it out of the air...as long as the camera is NOT around!  Haha


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ohh she's goood! Otis also loves them..but we have the BIGGEST ones  And, Otis weighed 176 pounds at his last weigh in...or was it 176.5??  Always loved your pics--glad to see them again


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I've been meaning to get a pic of her next to something for size. She's is a very small dog. She only weighed 6.6 lbs last vet appointment.
> 
> Or was that 6.66 lbs


Haha. Take a pic of her with a normal tennis ball! Crystal looks funny when she tries to carry those around.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Ohh she's goood! Otis also loves them..but we have the BIGGEST ones  And, Otis weighed 176 pounds at his last weigh in...or was it 176.5??  Always loved your pics--glad to see them again


Otis could probably swallow Mia whole and not even realize he did until he coughed up the hairball.

(sorry Mia, lol, but really, look at that mouth)

You'd need a football to play fetch with Otis. He's so regally massive, though, it's like he's so good-natured looking because he knows he's big and strong, why make a fuss about it, just don't mess with him. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Papilove said:


> Otis could probably swallow Mia whole and not even realize he did until he coughed up the hairball.
> 
> (sorry Mia, lol, but really, look at that mouth)
> 
> You'd need a football to play fetch with Otis. He's so regally massive, though, it's like he's so good-natured looking because he knows he's big and strong, why make a fuss about it, just don't mess with him. LOL


LOL!! Actually he'd just lick her until it looked like she just got a bath 

He doesn't really care for footballs...his favorites are a Horse Jolly ball and his Bowling Ball


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

..... he has a bowling ball?.....


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> .his favorites are a Horse Jolly ball and his Bowling Ball


Roaring with laughter: I rest my case... a dog with his own bowling ball instead of a tennis ball.

Here Otis FETCH. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Miranda16 said:


> ..... he has a bowling ball?.....





Papilove said:


> Roaring with laughter: I rest my case... a dog with his own bowling ball instead of a tennis ball.
> 
> Here Otis FETCH. LOL


haha!! He does!! Here's a thread from last March so you can see for yourself-
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/47548-otis-his-bowling-ball.html

I'm Sorry Laurelin...didn't mean to hijack your thread!!!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Didn't mean it either, you know I love Mia!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lol it's okay! My dog plays with a 1.5 inch ball and yours plays with a bowling ball. That cracks me up. 

She's getting better at not playing grabby hands with it. She's also getting better at not letting it bounce before catching it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Crantastic said:


> Haha. Take a pic of her with a normal tennis ball! Crystal looks funny when she tries to carry those around.


This is Mia with her border collie friend's tennis ball.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

HAHAHA, oh that's too cute. That ball is as big as her head.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Papilove said:


> HAHAHA, oh that's too cute. That ball is as big as her head.


But she can still carry it! 

She is a little disappointed that regular tennis balls don't squeak though.

I think you'll enjoy these pics























































She looooooves them.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Video:


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Mine! All MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNEEEE... muuuuhahahahaha


those are cute as can be.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thaaaaat's why Mia's always wet!! I thought she kept falling into the pool or something LOL!

Practice makes perfect Mia! Keep practicing! 

Nia has practiced a lot and she has an 80-90% accuracy now. Without letting it bounce but I think Mia gets more air than Nia does.

Great pictures! Mia seems so exaggerated in her actions it's hilarious!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I don't know Michiyo-fir... I think it's pretty much a tie between the two. Mia and Nia are quite the little athletes.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> This is Mia with her border collie friend's tennis ball.


That's what Cherokee looks like with his soccer ball


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I love your pics Laurelin. They make my day 

I HAD to click on the link to see Otis with his bowling ball.... three words... L O L!!


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

She is so adorable with those tennis balls! 

I some how ended up with a regular tennis ball, but neither of my dogs paid any attention to it. For one it didn't fit in Buster's mouth. Then I was at Petsmart and notice the kong balls, so I bought the sencond to smallest size. And what do you know my dogs LOVE THEM! Although Buster can't get enough of the ball in his mouth to make it squeak so he lets Tanner have it, just so he can hear the squeak


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness. I love her, I love her, I love her!!!!!! She's quite the tennis ball aficionado, isn't she???


----------

